# Positive urine test with negitive HCG test. Pending miscarriage?



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

I'm stressing over my missed period of 5 days or so-- took a generic rite-aid urine test and got a solid two lines saying it was positive.

For about 3 weeks now I've had some strange cramping (low abdominal) and really bad lingering low back pain. A 15 pound weight gain! Some extra fatigue and moodiness I chalked up to my period coming. But it never came! Still isn't here. And it's never late. The only thing I can say is different is that I started taking Nature Throid and got a b12 shot. I'm hypothyroid with Hashimoto's.

I went and took a HCG blood test yesterday that was <.5 and the standard range is <5 which two docs now told me means NOT PREGNANT.

Is the lingering tiny amount of HCG from a chemical pregnancy perhaps? Will I just go on to have a heavy period? Has anyone experienced this? Should I retake the blood test? I'm stressing over this. I sort of feel pregnant and sort of don't. Thanks mamas for your help!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Greetings tillymonster. I'm sorry that you're in this limbo. Have you found out anything new yet? No, I've never experienced this so I'm not much help on a personal experience level. I think it's possible that you had a chemical pregnancy but of course can't say for sure. If this was in fact the case then yes, you should go on to have a normal flow. Every woman is different so it might be heavier and/or more painful, perhaps it will stay the same. Do you temp?


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for responding! No I don't temp. I'm knocked up the first try both times now apparently. I really thought it would be harder and it surprised me! Oh and boy don't I wish I took the easy route on this pregnancy and stayed away from stupid tests!

I tested this last Monday and got a BFP on a HPT. I just started taking a new thyroid medication so I worried about confirming the pregnancy and continuing my dose.

The HCG was obviously wrong or couldn't pick anything up because its so early in the game. I was very upset and was cramping with back pain so I called a nurse advice line and she instructed that I go to urgent care and get checked out. They took urine, said I was pregnant and did an ultrasound. I was relieved when they said the urine test was positive.

Got a call today and was told the urine test was negative (!!!) but blood test was positive at 3800! How is it possible I was at <.5 only 2 days previous?!?! And then the negitive urine test when I thought they said positive? I think Kaiser sucks and don't plan on using them for any further prenatal care.

I am pregnant. The docs just 2 days ago refused another HCG test and I was left worrying for nothing and just wish I would have stayed home and tested at 6wks like I did with my DD! It's this thyroid thing that scared me, I mentioned before that I have Hashimoto's and am hypothyroid. Oh and with Vit. D deficiency.

Crazy story for the ages isn't?


----------



## deborahbgkelly (Feb 16, 2011)

How irritating, but I'm glad everything worked out!


----------



## deborahbgkelly (Feb 16, 2011)

How irritating, but I'm glad everything worked out!


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh my goodness, that's awesome tillymonster! Once again proving it ain't over 'til it's over







. I hope the rest of your pregnancy is smooth, happy, and boring as all hell







.


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Tilly, I just got diagnosed with hypothyroid/Hashis after a miscarriage, and had only been on synthroid for a week when I got my BFP. I'm taking 75 of Synthroid and my levels are in a low normal range, TSH 1.37. My Free T4 was 0.61 3 weeks after the miscarriage. Glad to hear everything worked out for you!


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd say lab mix up and welcome to the rainbow!


----------



## tillymonster (May 12, 2011)

Kaiser will NEVER own up to that. They still tell me my urine was negative. This pregnancy has been so different then that last in many ways.

I'm due to switch over now to a midwife for a homebirth.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh no some woman(or man lol) got told they were pregnant!


----------

